# PT92 Grips for PT917CS, fit and finish



## reprobate (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello all.

i bought my self a used set of factory woodgrips from ebay.
i read some place that the grips of PT92 and PT917 are interchangeable, i hope that is correct. can someone verify the fact ?

secondly, how do i go about redoing the finish.... suggestions appreciated.


----------

